# PROFISH WINNER REVEALED



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

We're now down to your FINAL 5 Viking Profish entries

*Crazy Horse - V8 Supercars / Grid Girls*

























*Steven M - the good ship Viking*









*Keza - Monkeys and Temples * 

























*Robbo - Grains of Sand*









*Robbo - Edmund Barton Statue*









Who will win?

Its now down to a lucky dip which will take place SOMETIME THIS WEEK...

Good luck to all and may the best man, monkey, grid girl, boat, sand or statue win!

Drum roll please.........................................................


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

The winner will be drawn randomly from the above 5 entrants.

Therefore Crazy Horse, Steven M, Keza, and Robbo all have a chance to win, however Robbo has 2 chances in 5 whereas all others have one chance in 5.

Oh the suspense is killing me...... 8)


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

It's killing me too.... Hurry Up!!!


----------



## Marky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

Personally, I think Crazy Horse already had his prize.

Is that you in the car in the first photo? Coz thats a great hood ornament you got there!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Gooooooooo the monkeys!


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah "wrong" end of the lens! I got some other shots too, but the sun was too bright with reflections coming off the car causing the logo to be almost lost in the glare. I'll see if I can find them at home tonight and post them up for artistic purposes only.... ;-)


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Come on, WHO WON????????????????????????


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey everybody,
I have just made the random draw from the top 5 Profish comp entrants at 10am AEST 16\8\08
My sincre congratulations to the winner       :shock:

But you'll have to wait for DaveyG to tell you who it is :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers 
Alex Bennett
Viking Kayaks


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

No really 
I don't know who it is :? 
I only know a number, not a name.
You'll just have to wait for DaveyG to get out of bed or I can only speculate, back from fishing, 

Alex


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Wait for him to come back from fishing? That could be hours...lol... and then he'll have have to clean all his fish when he gets back. :shock: :shock: :shock: Oh, ok shouldn't be too long then...lol. :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

fishydude said:


> Wait for him to come back from fishing? That could be hours...lol... and then he'll have have to clean all his fish when he gets back. :shock: :shock: :shock: Oh, ok shouldn't be too long then...lol. :lol: :lol: ;-)


 :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes we have a winner.... 

As you know, we received many great entries into this comp which ran over 2 months. From these entries the mod team selected our TOP 10, and AKFF members narrowed it down to their TOP 5 via a poll which ran for 7 days.

These 5 names were thrown into a hat, mixed around and each entry was allocated a number from 1-5. The mod team were advised who had each number, but obvioulsy this information was not divulged to anyone else.

I then asked Alex to pick a random number between 1 and 5 (he also did not know who held each number) and heres his response.



Alex said:


> Giday Dave,
> I am pleased to announce the winner of the new profish 45 is :shock:
> 
> NUMBER 4
> ...


So, I guess you all want to know who had number 4 don't ya?

I said DON'T YA??????

OK, so the winner is...............

*Robbo.* 
Congrats to Robbo and all other entrants, and again a big thanks to Alex and the team at Viking kayaks for putting up such a great prize.

Lets hope Robbo can put it to good use and gets plenty of good times from it!!


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup, congrats Robbo and thanks Mr. G. Some pretty creative entries were .... :? entered. 8) 
Cheers
Mike
Edit, Has anyone seen my car keys?....Oh, it's ok I found them.


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations Robbo,
no doubt will talk to you soon about details.
Hope it brings you many fish and much mojo 

Alex


----------



## Robbo (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes! YES! You BEAUTY!!  
Just got home from work and quickly got caught up in the unfolding anouncement of the Viking Profish winner...scroll down...scroll down..who's it gonna be?...and then almost fell off my chair!
Then my better half came home from work and without telling her what had happened I got her to sit on my lap in front of the computer while we repeated the scrolling down process again...when the winner was revealed, she screamed and nearly fell as well!
Thank you Alex and the team at Viking for such a great prize, Also AKFF moderators and Davey G for organising it all. 
I'm gobsmacked :shock: I don't gamble so I've never really won anything before other than a beach umbrella about 10 years ago as a lucky door prize at a function. :lol: 
I know already that that Viking make a quality product because I've really enjoyed using my Tempo Fisherman over the last 18 months, and now I (plus my wife and son) get to fish out of another Viking craft that has obviously benefited from the research, feedback, and experiences that kayak fishing has generated in recent years. 
Never having been outside the estuary and rivers, I wonder if the Profish is the confidence booster I needed to have a go in the the ocean for snapper? 8) 
Thank you again to everyone involved!


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Congratulations Robbo.
They were 2 really good photos.
I enjoyed looking at all photos that were lodged.
Thanks to Alex for donating the Profish.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Congratulations Robbo !!!!
well done mate.
hope you enjoy the new yak.

BARSTARD
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

ps. damn, i really tried to be a good loser but it just slipped out :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Big thanks to Alex! Congrats Robbo.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

well done robbo congrats mate.

Cheers dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTejQ3AAADFfgAAQYYUACKQgXYA/79/gMAEWaYNU8kYgGQAABpoRBgU1PFHqBp6gAekDTRE0ZNUeTaNU2gI2TSHFYuxpu/Sz5BgMnymPoei9fuNXtRUFYiwxoemSVuajvb+PFjZWhcb75c9rCY8dBhcuAZnXjKzUFCUFSlxkdCkjq5SDnILsKD2wdioFyh5BbF0OIzKuYUP8Trc1k1RpZo24kEGAInAWpOKQ2I/qXMASQjeZvPAPyi5LOWDs3zbDFq0G/7rVCR3MXqkCPiqJIFK9R1HK1DMUQwGfCzg80TQ/Frn4DaDu8c/uM6LQwUVBPaBERwG94hIaLvzFtpDNrJONeKweFFkCICvclRqaSFXK8NlqNZgSkCOIg38XckU4UJA3o0Nw


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Well done Robbo, two brillant entries and a deserving winner......but we ALL expect some "pimp my ride" photos very soon mate :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

May the snapper off Port Mac shake in their lairs


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good onya Robbo , and now SWMBO can come out fishing with you ,well done and well deserved mate


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Many congrats to you Robbo! I hope the fishing gods smile down on u on yr new beast!!!!

GO MID NORTH COASTERS!!!!!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratulations Robbo,

I also thought the coloured rock logo was a great entry,

Well done to all the entrants and a big congratulations to the final 5. 8)


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Well done Robbo and the other participants from a disappointed challenger!

I'll have to take it out on the fish.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations Robbo!

Great entries, a well deserved win. I hope the profish gives you many happy times.

Thanks to Alex for making this competition possible, and thanks to the moderators for getting it up and running.

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Congratulations Robbo and well deserved mate

And thanks to Alex and Viking, it was a generous donation to the forum


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep. Congrats to Robbo, and also, commisserations to Keza, Crazy Horse and Steven M. You guys all submitted great entries and embraced the spirit of the comp. The draw was totall random, so any one of you could have won it but Robbos number was the one selected. I know how much all you other guys wanted the yak, and I'm glad to hear that Robbo will also put it to good use.

Unfortunately there can only be one Profish winner, however on behalf of the forum, I'd like to also send the 3 runners up an AKFF prize. If you guys can pm me your addresses I'll dig into our sock drawer and pull out a lucky dip for you all.

Thanks also to ALL the AKFF members that entered. Your entries provided plenty of laughs and some 'why didn't I think of that' moments.

Lastly, thanks to Alex and Viking kayaks. They've been incredibly generous in donating 2 kayaks (total value nearly $3500) to the forum in the last few months, and we appreciate it. Good onya.

Long live AKFF 8)


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well Done Robbo!!

You don't know how many times, whilst being in Port Macquarie for work, have wondered past Sir Edmund Barton and thought of all the smart *rse things I could do to the poor old bugga!

I am glad that with your creativity he has assisted a fellow yak fisherman to pursue his love of the sport.......Go Edmund!

I hope once I relocate later in the year that we can catch up for a fish in your new Profish.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

congrats mate, hope it gets blooded soon 8)


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done Robbo, :lol:


----------

